# Rock Shox Boxxer or Marzocchi 888



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

Getting a new Kona that comes with the Marzocchi 888 RCX2 VA but 170 mm of travel. Never ridden Marzocchi but always liked the Boxxer. The World Cup is also about a pound lighter. I see that everyone on here is getting all excited over the Marzocchi. Why is that? What is the thought on the Boxxer?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

If you bike is comming with a rc2x.... stop it! I only wish I could have a rc2x. Both are good forks. Ride ur zocchi and see then.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

Cult Hero said:


> Getting a new Kona that comes with the Marzocchi 888 RCX2 VA but 170 mm of travel. Never ridden Marzocchi but always liked the Boxxer. The World Cup is also about a pound lighter. I see that everyone on here is getting all excited over the Marzocchi. Why is that? What is the thought on the Boxxer?


Simple:

888 = hucker

boxxer = fast ass DH

Both forks can do both, but one is better than the other in certain situations.
The 06 Boxxer I had before was insanely fast and got smoother the faster I went. Even at 40+ mph, the thing was pure money floating over baseball sized rocks. Could also throw it around at will.

Wished I had a 888 sometimes on those not so smooth drops. Boxxer looks like a twig beside the 888.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Keep the 888, my Stinky D rocks with it. The 888 is a perfect match for the burlieness of the Kona line.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

no offernse to the o.p., but the way you wrote your original post, I can tell you won't be hucking big enough or doing d.h. fast enough to make any difference at all. So just get the one which color you like best.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> no offernse to the o.p., but the way you wrote your original post, I can tell you won't be hucking big enough or doing d.h. fast enough to make any difference at all. So just get the one which color you like best.


oh really? Well this was a huck on my last bike I did and I raced for many years with expert class wins.... but I guess you can tell what kind of rider I am from my post. I stand corrected. 

edit. I see you are in Thousand Oaks, why don't you come up to Santa Barbara and show me how to ride? Or is it just e-thuggin?


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

Cult Hero said:


> oh really? Well this was a huck on my last bike I did and I raced for many years with expert class wins.... but I guess you can tell what kind of rider I am from my post. I stand corrected.


Damn yo! That's some serious huckness! Twice what I would ever think of doing!
I'm more into high speeds than hucks, so a 888 is usually overkill for my riding.

888 for sure. You should be able to get'er raised up to 200mm by moding it if you ever feel the 888 is too short.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

well, apparently I don't know what I am doing according to dusthuffer. I think I will get the shinier one.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

For SB, keep the 888....seriously. I'll even help you get that thing all dialed as far as tuning goes if I see you out doing runs.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

There is only one answer, 888, boxxer doesn't even compare.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

888 rc2x for sure. no comparison. boxxer world cup is mega maintenance-hungry too.


Do yourself a favor and keep the 888. my vpfree came with a 2006 boxxer team, and I swapped it out for the rc2x. never looked back.


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice drop. Get the Boxxer if you want to blow the seals in the first week. :nono:


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Go with the 888.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if the bike comes with the 888RC2X VA then just ride it....not worth it to get to buy a new Boxxer......for the huge hucks you do....you might be really surprised how good the 888 feels

good luck whatever you do......

P.S.
I am coming up next weekend (Saturday)


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Cult Hero said:


> well, apparently I don't know what I am doing according to dusthuffer. I think I will get the shinier one.


People that huck 15' drops aren't normally found asking the "888 or boxxer" question. Am I wrong?

Just like people that shout e-thuggery after my post probably don't know much about message boards, either, right.

Either way, Culter, I will accept your invite to come to SB and you can try my 888. PM me dude!


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> People that huck 15' drops aren't normally found asking the "888 or boxxer" question. Am I wrong?
> 
> Just like people that shout e-thuggery after my post probably don't know much about message boards, either, right.
> 
> Either way, Culter, I will accept your invite to come to SB and you can try my 888. PM me dude!


don't make assumptions. I see many boxxer's I see many 888's. There seems to be a predisposition on this board to the 888's. I was questioning why.

My huck picture is from 2001. I was on a Stratos Super 8 cause it was bomber. Rock Shox blew up all the time and the Monster T was friggin huge. Well, Stratos is out of business, Rock Shox is now owned by SRAM and getting great reviews and I know little of the 888. Hence the questioning.

But then again I apparently don't know anything about message boards either as I don't have a high post count and couldn't possibly have been lurking for the past 5 years. Not everyone has to post in every thread.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

skankinpickle said:


> Nice drop. Get the Boxxer if you want to blow the seals in the first week. :nono:


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Cult Hero said:


> Never ridden Marzocchi but always liked the Boxxer





Cult Hero said:


> Rock Shox blew up all the time


you liked a fork that blew up all the time?


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> you liked a fork that blew up all the time?


yes, I did. I got my first DH bike in 99. Constant maintenance was part of the game. Nothing held up and you were always working on something. Long travel forks were the same deal.

I doubt you remember the zzyzx Hannebrink fork? Thing sucked but was pretty much one of the only options so people rode it and rebuilt it weekly.

The Boxxer has always been kickass. They were one of the first companies to toy with air in long travel and built good if expensive stuff. When the Boxxer was factory tuned it was one of the sickest forks out there, but needed constant maintenance. There was no fork on the market that didn't have a weakness.

Sounds like both Marzocchi and Rock Shox have come a long way. I do appreciate the constructive comments in the post and kinda expected the ignorant ones.

Cheers.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

I went through the same decision process last year. I went with the 888rc2x because I felt it was probably stronger and I was more concerned about strength than weight. In the past I did manage to twist my 03 Boxxer's lowers and the new Boxxers are even lighter.

I do however also have an 06 Boxxer Ride and the MoCo damping is really good. If I was going to race the Boxxer would definitely be my top choice.

Nice huck. :thumbsup:


----------

